# Deburring Tip



## Ken I (Apr 11, 2012)

It is highly unlikely that this is a new idea - but its new to me.

I was facing one of those horrible burrs you get when using a dull cutter - the kind that turns around the corner and refuses to be dressed off with a file - at least not without imparting a sizable chamfer.

I then had a mad idea - trim it off with scissors - and it worked perfectly.

Admittedly this was aluminium but it will probably work for steel if you use tin snips (I will try it next opportunity).

I was surprised at how clean the edge was.

The burr






Cutting with scissors





After cutting, not yet touched with a file or anything else.




The slight score marks on the side are from the scissors.

You obviously have to orientate the scissors the correct way around relative to the burr.

Hope this is of use.

Ken.


----------



## Holt (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice idea, never seen that before, but i dont think the wife would lend me her scissors for that ;D

Holt


----------



## Darren English (May 6, 2012)

That's a great idea, i don't know why i haven't thought of it before.


----------



## smfr (May 6, 2012)

Nice tip! How well would one of those deburring tools (from Noga and the like) work in a situation like this?


----------



## Ken I (May 6, 2012)

Darren English  said:
			
		

> That's a great idea, i don't know why i haven't thought of it before.



That's what I thought when I did it.

Smfr - I have a Noga deburring set - works great for most burrs on big parts / long edges but difficult on small parts.

Ken


----------



## steamer (May 6, 2012)

That's pretty clever there Ken!  Hadn't thought of that either!

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 6, 2012)

the noga sanvik etc deburing tools work great . that is one big burr. in tech school we used files . trangular scapers also work. many methods to get good results. 
Tin


----------



## Lew Hartswick (May 6, 2012)

Just bend the "overhang" back the other way and hit it with a good fine file.
  ...lew...


----------



## tornitore45 (May 10, 2012)

I use the Noga type for ID, for milling jobs I love my 4" long triangular scraper.
There is art to it, must always pull using your tumb as a clamping pull. Best results is when you make two draws at 30* to each of the 90* faces rather than one at 45* becuse that raises anither small burr.
Since you can not pill from the very beginning you end up pulling four strokes for each edge but is a fast procedure.


----------

